# // ORT :: TAR•OX BBK Group Buy



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

After working with TAR•OX for the better part of a year now, we've come to realize that most people here in the States don't know who TAR•OX really is and what really sets them apart from the competition. Sure, there are the simple things such as the aesthetics or the CNC'd calipers, but there's much more that people don't see which really sets them apart from the pack and in most cases makes them better than your average brake manufacturer. We've worked with Nick over at TAR•OX to put together a few important points which we feel really sets TAR•OX apart from the others in the industry.

*Design/Testing*

All TAR•OX kits are built and tested on cars at the TAR•OX head office in Northern Italy close to the famous Monza Race Circuit. TAR•OX is a company which has always put engineering, design and safety first and foremost. TAR•OX offers a wide variety of disc sizes, caliper sizes as well as piston numbers in their kits. However, each kit is specifically tailored to work in harmony with the cars OE braking control system as well as ABS and other control systems. TAR•OX could easily manufacture brake kits with huge discs and crazy calipers, but if they don't work with the existing infrastructure, then what is the point? Each TAR•OX kit goes through numerous stages of design which, is followed by road, track and bench testing to ensure they pass strict internal controls as well as TÜV certification.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We felt it was best to break down the systems into component form because although we are talking about brake kits, they are all a synergy and if it were not for the components there would be no 'BBK'.

*Calipers*

Most aftermarket road calipers are cast or forged from iron or alloy and then powdercoated for a cleaner look. The TAR•OX calipers are CNC machined individual from 6061 T4 alloy and then surface anodized. Surface anodization has much better thermal capabilities as well as allowing TAR•OX to manufacture kits individually and not in large quantities. This gives TAR•OX the flexibility to custom tailor kits to customers needs as well as create kits which can accommodate different disc and piston sizes. At first glance, you will instantly note that TAR•OX calipers are much 'slimmer' than the competition but we'll cover that a bit later. 

*Pistons*

TAR•OX pistons are triple sealed with internal O-rings to protect against all dust, dirt, grime and water. This translates to fewer service intervals as well as longer caliper life before a full rebuild is needed. 

Most aftermarket calipers use four pistons while TAR•OX uses six, ten and sometimes twelve or sixteen (yes, sixteen pistons). We have always been fascinated with the number of pistons but really never knew why TAR•OX used more pistons than the competition. Turns out that the one of the biggest misconceptions in the brake industry is that more pistons means more stopping power, that's simply not true. The number of pistons simply does not correlate to how powerful a brake system is, just as a 4.0L V12 does not necessarily have more BHP than a 4.0L V8. It's just a different way of delivering more power from the same capacity of engine. You can have a total piston area of 380cm2 from four, six or ten pistons. The amount of pressure on the back of the pad is the same, but the way the brakes deliver the braking power is completely different.

Although, the above is well and good, we wanted to hear more theory about how the braking power is delivered and we found out the following...

It takes less fluid to move smaller pistons so on a TAR•OX B34GT 10 piston caliper for instance, there are: two smaller introductory pistons and three larger pistons. 

For example, a six piston caliper for a Golf compared to the competitions four piston setup for the same vehicle would be something like this:

TAR•OX six pot caliper: 4 pistons @ 26mm and 2 pistons @ 31mm
Competitor four pot caliper: 4 pistons @ 34mm

Actual surface area of the pistons is very similar so braking potential of both calipers is the same assuming a similar pad surface area is used. The difference is that using varying piston sizes as well as more pistons takes less effort from the pedal as less fluid is needed to move smaller pistons. Thus, resulting in a firmer more progressive brake pedal feel. With every system though, there is always a downside. The downside to this is that the initial bite is reduces slightly, the sort of race car aggressive feel has been dialed back a bit. But, TAR•OX believes that this makes for brakes better suited to both fast road and track applications.

*Discs*

The TAR•OX discs are _seriously_ strong and last longer than the competition due to their tensile strength. The TAR•OX discs have an ultimate tensile strength of 57kg per *mm* compared to the racing industry standard U.T.S. of 38kg and the regulation road UTS of just 25kg! That's right, the TAR•OX discs are twice as strong as the regulation UTS needed for the road. 

The theory behind brake discs is not nearly as complicated as the theory behind pistons, but it is still very different from the norm. The point is simple, TAR•OX two piece discs featured in the brake conversion kits (as well as some OE replacement kits) are _NOT_ made from cast iron! TAR•OX uses rolls of high tensile billet steel which, is sliced and this is where the process of a TAR•OX disc begins.

Here's a short step-by-step process on how TAR•OX discs come to life…

• Sliced from the highest quality tensile steel
• Computer controlled water cooled CNC'd to required dimensions
• Heat treated on a 12hr cycle to slowly build up heat resistance
• Grooving or Drilling applied to Disc face
• Slowly hand ground finished to ensure that each disc is perfectly true before leaving the factory

Nick from TAR•OX said the following about the information above as well as their product line…

"All this is important to us as it means we are truly confident that we are offering some of the best road brake packages money can buy. Furthermore, we are confident that you will never have to worry about the quality of our products nor the performance of our products. We know that we cannot fight people on price, but we can always fight people on quality and flexibility."

Here at OPEN ROAD TUNING, we've always believed in selling the best products and supporting the products we carry with unmatched customer service and support. Upon our visit to their headquarters and factory in Milan, it was clear to us that TAR•OX shares the same core values. Thus, our partnership was a match made in heaven. Since our partnership began, we've seen nothing but the best parts and amazing customer service and support. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After reading that a few times, we're sure that you're interested in what these brakes cost and what sort of application list they have, right? Well, you're in luck as we've been worked hard to come up with some once in a life time deals for the TAR•OX Brake Conversion Kits. We're going to run this special in group buy format to make things easier for everyone involved.

*MkII Jetta/Golf*

280mm one piece disc with TAR•OX B280 6 piston caliper: $1,300 
300mm two piece disc with TAR•OX B300 6 piston caliper: $1,900

*MkIII Jetta/Golf*

323mm single piece disc with TAROX B30 6 piston caliper: $1,650
318mm two piece disc with TAR•OX B32 6 piston caliper: $2,250

*Corrado VR6 & G60*

280mm one piece disc with TAR•OX B280 6 piston caliper: $1,300
318mm two piece disc with TAR•OX B32 6 piston caliper: $2,250 

*MkIV Jetta/Golf*

323mm single piece disc with TAR•OX 6 piston caliper: $1,650
330mm two piece disc with TAR•OX 6 piston caliper: $2,500
340mm two piece disc with TAR•OX 10 piston caliper: $3,000

*MkV Jetta/Golf*

312mm single piece disc with TAR•OX 6 piston caliper: $1,750
320mm two piece disc with TAR•OX 6 piston caliper: $2,150
330mm two piece disc with TAR•OX 10 piston caliper: $2,500
360mm two piece disc with TAR•OX 10 piston caliper: $4,000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brake Kit Options*

_Discs will be available in three patterns_:

• F2000 – 9 Curled grooves
• D95 – Drilled Only 
• Sport Japan – Drilled and slotted


_Calipers will be available in three colors_

• Gun Metal Grey
• Gloss Black
• Candy Red


_Pads will be available in three types_


• Strada – Fast Road
• Corsa – Road and track days
• Competizione – Race only

_What is included in your TAR•OX brake conversion kit?_

• TAR•OX Discs
• TAR•OX Calipers
• TAR•OX Brackets & Hardware
• TAR•OX Stainless Brake Lines

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Logistics_

As with all of our past group buys, we're going to be shipping this via pallet freight. When the group buy is ready to ship, we will organize a delivery to our facility here outside of Philadelphia. Once the pallet arrives, we will break it down and box everything up for individual package shipment. The prices listed above do not include shipping or customs fees. Believe it or not, these fees are not as high as you think.

Please let us know if you have any questions regarding fitment or pricing. We're always happy to help and we look forward to working with you on your brake conversion kit!

P: 877.404.4264
E: [email protected]
W: http://www.openroadtuning.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

These need to be in my future. Too much for me at the moment though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Only one day left to take advantage of these great deals! :thumbup::beer:


----------

